# Quaker Stove full manual (in photos)



## CountryStyle (Jul 28, 2015)

I will correct the picture orientation shortly.

This is my first time posting on here, so it may take a few attempts to have the pictures load correctly.

Came across an older Quaker Moravia fireplace insert and I got a good price on it, good enough to stick in my den.

But the real find was the original owners manual which looks to be from 1981 or 1982. It covers several models with pics and diagrams. Models include the Moravian, Quaker Box Stove, Buck II, Doe II, Fawn II, Moravian Parlor Stove (both large and standard).









Hope this helps some people out.

Enjoy!


----------



## bholler (Jul 29, 2015)

that is cool but make sure you dont follow those instructions and install it without a liner from the stove to the top of the chimney.  That is no longer and acceptable install method


----------



## CountryStyle (Jul 29, 2015)

bholler said:


> that is cool but make sure you dont follow those instructions and install it without a liner from the stove to the top of the chimney.  That is no longer and acceptable install method



Thanks, wasn't planning on it. I'm making an adapter to reach my stainless flue liner, which runs from the top of the smoke chamber to the top of the chimney.


----------



## bholler (Jul 29, 2015)

CountryStyle said:


> Thanks, wasn't planning on it. I'm making an adapter to reach my stainless flue liner, which runs from the top of the smoke chamber to the top of the chimney.


good some people still want to just shove them in the opening with no connection.


----------



## begreen (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for posting. I rotated the images and collated them into a PDF for the Quaker wiki page
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/quaker-stove-company/?noRedirect=1


----------



## Treacherous (Nov 30, 2015)

This is great  I wasn't on here during the summer and missed this thread!!  I'm emailing this to my parents who also have the Buck 2.

Thanks!


----------

